# لانجري بطعم الفواكة موديلات 2012



## مصباح (6 أبريل 2012)

شركة لانجري التنكري غزل -- سوريا - حلب - 00963944250661 -- تعرض موديلات الانجري لعام 2012 البيجامات وقمصان النوم والب ب دولات والكورسيهات - للجادين بلتسويق جملة الاتصال مع امير المدير التجارياو ارسال الايمييل ب اس ام اس للحصول على ملف الصور والموديلات الجديدةعلى جوال 00963944669383 او عبر الايمييل [email protected] او الدخول على مواقعنا من كوكل -- لانجري مصباح موصللي -- او عبر الرابط www.mesbahco1.com 
www.m661.com www.mesbah-2.com www.n661.com


----------

